# U R B A N AQUASCAPING | 300L | Full set-up | LED Light for planted aquarium



## globali

Hi there,

Since english is not my native language please
understand and I will try try 2do my best here.



U R B A N AQUARIUM


----------



## globali

The Bottom Kal-Kar


----------



## globali

Rear Light Table - experiment


----------



## globali

U R B A N AQUASCAPING
Inspiration - Ciudad Perdida


----------



## globali




----------



## globali

The New Hydor Ario 4 House


----------



## globali

Rear Light Table with T5 21 Watt & More


----------



## globali

Single Shut Image Movies

U R B A N AQUASCAPING - Mangroves |
Quartz Coated View - 300 liter fresh water

YouTube - U R B A N AQUASCAPING - Quartz Coated View

U R B A N AQUASCAPING - Ario 4 House |
Quartz Coated View - 300 liter fresh water

YouTube - U R B A N AQUASCAPING - Ario 4 House

U R B A N AQUASCAPING - The Swimming Pool |
Quartz Coated View - 300 L Fresh Water

YouTube - U R B A N AQUASCAPING - The Swimming Pool


----------



## globali

Bit more ...














Cryptocoryne Petchii "Chair"


The intimacy bowl


Crinum Calamistratum Pillars with the 'Pendulum Ball'








Thank u in advanced
globali


----------



## globali

And now for a brief up-date;

I worked on building the "technology"
that will sink U R B A N AQUASCAPING
structures deep into the blue water.


----------



## globali

I will be forced to build the Ario 4 'House'
again from glass cos' I found the solution
that already build not as good as I need.

Mean while at a parallel universe I share
Proto-Tipe development of an led light
for planted aquarium and hopefully it will
be ready within few weeks, we would like
(My friend and I) to think of that as a
solution that may be define by the term
U R B A N NATURAL GROW.

My other self is now working on the Aq'
cabinet and on automated water change
system that should help in maintenance.


















As one can see there is more plenty
of work and I try to do my best here.


----------



## globali

---------------------------------------------------
Continuation
---------------------------------------------------

1.

I completed the cabinet
plans and even deliver them
to an angel pro-carpenter.

2.

I completed the solution for
filling and emptying water.

3.

I ordered new LED fixture
for the rear light that will be
on the wall in order to create
'Light Table' effect at the back
of the aquarium.

4.

I completed the plants list
and gave the order to the one
plants shop that I truly trust.

‏Echinodorus Tenellus (lower part).
‏Cryptocoryne Parva (lower part).
‏Lilaeopsis Novae-Zelandiae (lower part).
‏Micranthemum Micranthemoides (lower part).
‏Crinum Calamistratum (pillars).
‏Anubias Barteri Var. Nana ('Pendulum Ball' & Petchii "Chair").

5.

I completed the fish list based
on the concept that will be called;
'Orange to Red and Vice Versa'.

Orange > Xiphophorus Hellerii / Swordtail / Red.
Red > Poecilia reticulata / Guppy / Rosa gold.


6.

Now in Progress - Ventilation solution
combined with a temperature controller.

7. Now in Progress - New U R B A N AQUASCAPING
elements that will be build again but now from glass.

8.

Enclosed Visuals.














































9.

Here in Israel the project known as 
"PREGNANCY OF AN ELEPHANT"

I work on that project only at my
free time and as I write now it is
about 14 months of pregnancy.

The delivery (of a baby) is planed
to be within six weeks from now
(I.G.W) in full 'Caesarean section'.


----------



## globali

Electricity accessories.
















Water changing accessories.


----------



## globali

Assembling new U R B A N AQUASCAPING from glass.
















My 2.5 years old sun came to help cut the glass.


----------



## globali

The new terrace Integrated with the swimming pool.




















Little connection to the 'intimacy bowl'.




The new 'intimacy bowl' will be part of the terrace.


----------



## globali

Testing the terrace.


















The new Crinum Calamistratum pillars.


----------



## globali

The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 01

The house will be tested in the aquarium in order to check the bubble behavior
and if the test will be successful, the house will be coated with black quartz.










The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 02

The house will be tested in the aquarium in order to check the bubble behavior
and if the test will be successful, the house will be coated with black quartz.


----------



## globali

The new 'Pendulum Ball' ready for Anubias barterii petite, hydroponic planting.




The new Cryptocoryne Petchii "Chair" ready for hydroponic planting as well for moss.




Stringy moss medallions that will be coated and place in the surface.








‏Elodea Egeria Densa/Ceratophyllim Demersum 'Paratroopers',
Weight accessories ready fast growing plants for the cycle.


Yap.




About 2%-3% from 45 kg of black quartz is dirt and other staff,
and after the photo set we got some help from my little sun.


----------



## globali

The new 'Pendulum Ball' ready for Anubias barterii petite, hydroponic planting.




The new Cryptocoryne Petchii "Chair" ready for hydroponic planting as well for moss.




Stringy moss medallions that will be coated and place in the surface.








‏Elodea Egeria Densa/Ceratophyllim Demersum 'Paratroopers',
Weight accessories ready fast growing plants for the cycle.


Yap.




About 2%-3% from 45 kg of black quartz is dirt and other staff,
and after the photo set we got some help from my little sun.


----------



## globali

The new cabinet before painting.


----------



## globali

Washing and drying 45 kg of black quartz on the roof, but
there was rain so all the quartz went in to the living room.


----------



## globali

Clean water Ver. the first step.










The quartz was covered during the night because of the dew.


----------



## globali

City landscape from the roof.






Drying 45 kg of black quartz in the living room.


Having fun.


See U soon.


----------



## Immus21

I don't really know what you are making but keep it up. Can't wait to see the final pictures of whatever it is you're creating!


----------



## Sandy Landau

You put a great deal of work into your aquascapes and it looks like your kids enjoy it. Beautiful!

Yafey me'od! (מאוד יפה


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

wow amazing


----------



## gouedi

from aquaticplantcentral.com?


----------



## globali

My deep appreciation and thank you very much for all the feedbacks.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ladies & Gentlemans,
Dear members & friends,
Respected guests,

After 18 month of preparations in which
I had to lower my expectations to minimum
and make huge efforts expend my limits 
boundaries a new aquarium was born.

Please allow me to share with you the results
of the initial set-up that includes general system 
check up and very humble presentation of new
LED light fixture for planted aquarium.


Thank U for all the people that gave feedbacks
and my deep apology if I missed someone.


The envelope that I received.


The words that was written.


The first side.


The second side of the drawing that
my little daughter made for me.


----------



## globali

Attaching the background.






The cabinet.










U R B A N LED BACK LIGHT.


----------



## globali

General set-up.


----------



## globali

My friend that came to help with the initial set-up.


----------



## globali

Celebrates ‫with home made cherry beer‬.


----------



## globali

We are still celebrates ‫with home made cherry beer‬.


----------



## globali

Water.








Bubble show.






General look.


----------



## globali

Life.




One Betta named Adodo.


----------



## globali

Sorry, Pl delete.


----------



## globali

The cover.

‏












Lights effects only with U R B A N LED BACK LIGHT.


----------



## globali

Sorry, Pl delete.


----------



## globali

LED Light for planted aquarium
U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW

My friend and I worked in the past six months
on that project, It was important for us to create
LED light fixture that is equivalent to a pair of
54 watt T5 high quality fluorescents.

We took into consideration the light wavelength
combination that will help create photosynthesis.
Optical components were integrated in order to
produce maximum light scattering in the water from 
top and all the way down to the substrate.

A lot of thought were given to the practical
aspects so we designed 3 operational modes;

Mode 1- Main light
Main light includes 3 illuminations levels;
Low, Medium and High that will allow maximum
flexibility while one monitor the plants growth.
Illuminations levels also enable to easily create 
the course of sunrise-Midday-sunset light as a
reflection of natural behavior of sun light in our planet.

Mode 2 - View
View mode can be very useful for general
inspection and maintenance at any time of the
day or the night, on top of that the View mode
will illuminate the aquarium in nice and bright
light and that can be also very helpful when
guests arrive to visit while the main light is off.

Mode 3 - Moonlight
Moonlight is integrated in the fixture.

General information
The LED light pushes at least 2,500 clean luminous
and power consumption is up to 45 watt, we also
install digital controller and the fixture is water proof
Length 122 cm, Width 4 cm, Height 2 cm.












General view of the LED fixture that is design for planted aquarium.


----------



## globali

Sorry, Pl delete.


----------



## globali

Light check.






Moonlight.






General view, the bowl is inside in order to measure the light.


----------



## globali

Two weeks of system check-up only with water,
some fish and some plants were important.


----------



## globali

The parcel.


The contents.


900 grams of Sagittaria subulata.


1.5 kilograms of Ludwigia repens x arcuata.


0.5 kilograms of Hydrocotyle verticillata or maybe Hydrocotyle leucocephala.


----------



## globali

The teacher came to help with the full set-up,
he helped a lot at the final stage of the project
and I would like to share my deep appreciation
and gratitude for the knowledge he share.








Empty the water.


‫The‬ curtain.


----------



## globali

The lower substrate contain:
40% Peat PH4.8 
30% Vermakolight 2/3 mm
10% Humus

‏

‏
At first we apply thin layer of 20% pumice.

‏

‏

‏
The lower substrate go to the net pillows.

‏

‏
The net pillows in the water above the pumice.


----------



## globali

‏

‏
‏Anubias petite go to the ‪'‬Pendulum Ball‪'.‬

‏

‏
Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia go to the 'Crinum Pillars'.

‏
Microsorium SP & M‪icrosorium narrow lea‬f go to the Cryptocoryne petchii "Chair".

‏

‏

‏

‏
After eighteen month of preparations U R B A N AQUASCAPING is finally in the water,
14 species of plants are part of the set-up and that is important to the initial cycle as
well for monitor the new LED Light for planted aquarium U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.


----------



## globali

And now just visuals without translation.

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏


----------



## globali

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏


----------



## globali

Thank You all very much.


----------



## target

Looks really good. A lot of effort and work there.


----------



## bingerz

that looks good!! i wanna see more!! good job!


----------



## globali

---------------------------------------------------------
Thank u very much for all the comments.
---------------------------------------------------------









Flexibility is important.


Baby mangrove is been prepared to be set near the 'Mother'.


Piece of glass is attached for submerged the mangrove.


The 'Mother'.


Memorandum - The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 01.


Memorandum - The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 02.


Ario 4

Both models were tested under water for two weeks
and the I have decided to do as at the follow visuals.

‏
Little piece of mangrove.

‏
Cut.

‏
Result.


----------



## globali

‏
Black quartz.


Bubble window.




















The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 03.


----------



## globali

The little piece of mangrove were design for tying plants
(in that case Java moss) but they also play an aesthetic
role and to my opinion they contribute to the harmonic
general view of the scene a.k.a U R B A N AQUASCAPING.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

U R B A N AQUASCAPING
is about harmony between
Hardware and Software.

Hardware is done and now there is plenty of
work on the Software (Flexibility is important).


----------



## globali

T H E . C H A R T

General information
‎Category: Planted lowtech.
Dimensions: 130x45x60 cm. 
Current setup age: 50 days.
‎Aquarium volume: 351 Liter.
Aquarium volume Net: 210 Liter.
Brand: U R B A N AQUARIUM.

Water values
Water Type: Treated tap water.
Temperature: 26c.
‎

Hardware
Substrate: 
Lower substrate: 20% Pumice.
Mid substrate: 40% Peat PH4.8, 30% Vermakolight 2/3 mm, 10% Humus.
Upper substrate: 6 cm of black quartz.

Filterisation: Dubble RENA xP2.
Heating: Hydor External Heater 300 watt
Air pump: Hydor Ario 4, 10 minutes every one hour from 17:00-01:00.

Main Light: U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW - LED Light for planted aquarium.
Back Light: U R B A N LED BACK LIGHT - LED Light for light table effect.

Aquascaping: U R B A N AQUASCAPING

Software
Water change regime: 15% weekly.
Light regime: 8 hours.
Fertilization regime: Potassium & half quantity of Leaf Zone weekly.

Fauna
x9 Xiphophorus Hellerii / Swordtail.
x3 Poecilia reticulata / Guppy.
x3 White Poecilia ‫/‬ Molly.
x3 Ancistrus.
x6 Cardinal Tetra (Paracheirodon Axelrodi)
x1 Red Beta.
x1 Crossocheilus siamensis.
x1 Zebra Nerite Snail ‫)‬Neritina natalensis sp. "Zebra"‫(‬ a.k.a Tiger snail.
x1 Horned Nerite Snail ‫)‬Clithon corona‫(‬.
x10 Neocaridina denticulata.

Flora
Some of them represent what I hope to achieve and some are temporary,
since above the aquarium you will find U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW
Proto-Tipe of an LED Light fixture for planted aquarium that my friend and
I build and it is equivalent to a pair of 54 watt T5 high quality fluorescents,
we find it important to monitor plants growth in order to understand the 
efficiency of the fixture, enclosed the full list of the plants and the
growth progress that was made since day one (only 44 days).

01.
‏Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Fast growth.

02.
‏Crypto wendtii
growth.

03.
‏Lileaopsis brasiliensis
Stable and very small growth.

04.
‏Echinodorus tenellus
Stable.

05. 
‏Microsorium SP
Stable.

06. 
‏‪Microsorium narrow leaf‬
Stable and very slow growth.

‏‎
07. 
‏Ludwigia repens x arcuata
Stable and very slow growth.

08. 
‏Sagittaria subulata
Stable.

09. 
‏Hydrocotyle verticillata or Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Stable and very slow growth.

10.
‏Anubias petite
Stable and very slow growth.

‏ 11‪.‬‎
‏Elodea nuttallii
Fast growth.

12.
‏Stringi moss
Fast growth.

13.
Vesicularia barbieri (Java moss)
Fast growth.

14. 
‏Hygrophila polysperma
growth.

15.
‏Bacopa monnieri
Fresh planting, one week and Stable.

16. 
‏Ceratopteris thalictroides
Fresh planting, one week and growth.

17. 
‏Echinodorus cordifolius
Fresh planting, no conclusion.

18.
‏Pellia ‪-‬ Monosolenium tenerum 
Fresh planting, no conclusion.

19.
‏Ceratophyllim drmersum
Fresh planting, no conclusion.

20.
‏Hygrophila polysperma Sunset
Fresh planting, no conclusion.

21.
‏Egeria najas
Fresh planting, no conclusion.

22.
‏Egeria densa
Fresh planting, no conclusion.


----------



## globali

U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW


Fresh leafs of Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia.
Fast growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.






‏Stringi moss‪.‬
Fast growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.


----------



## globali

‏Elodea nuttallii‪.‬
Fast growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.




Ceratopteris thalictroides.
Fresh planting, one week and start to growth.






floating Java moss.
Fast growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.


----------



## globali

Anubias petite at the ''Pendulum ball'.
Stable and very slow growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.


Unidentified, identification ‫will be welcome‬.
Stable growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.




Unidentified, identification ‫will be welcome‬.
Fresh planting, no conclusion.

The movie was taken only with U R B A N LED BACK LIGHT.

U R B A N AQUASCAPING | Night Movie

Thank U all very much.


----------



## gklaw

Amazing photography ! Quite an art project as well  And plants on a pendulum - fascinating.

The two holes so close to the edge got me nervous though.


----------



## cpool

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## globali

> Do you have any pictures?


There are many many visuals at the thread,
pl try refresh the browser or delete cookies.


----------



## roadrunner

This is the most detailed and most impressive journal post I've seen!!! Looks fantabulous.I love it!!! Thank you for sharing and please, please keep posting new photos of your progress.


----------



## globali

-----------------------------------------------
Thank u very much for all the comments.
-----------------------------------------------

‏
Flexibility is important.


----------



## globali

Water cooling with P.C.S*

Here in Israel it's get hot in summer, the most common way
to cool the aq' water is by installing fans in the "hood" but the
disadvantage is huge evaporation that can rich up to 400 Liter
per one month and aquarium fridge is too expensive for me.


Curent situation: 27C.
We need: 26C.
Aquarium volume: 350 Liter.
Aquarium volume Net: 220 Liter.


Cooling body.


Cooling core.


Water fall down at 10C.


Water fall down from 1 mm holes.






The fusion show.


Analoge thermometer.


Color effects from the cooling core.


The streams touch aquarium water at 20C.


After one hour the result is 26c.

How P‪.‬C‪.‬S* works

Simple 2 liter Take Away box that is sitting on
the center glass shelf, to that box I add frozen
water from the home freezer and it's work.

P‪.‬C‪.‬S* = Primitive Cooling System.


----------



## globali

Dosing with P.D.S*

‏
‏Two syringes of 60mL‪.‬

‏
‏One black office folder‪.‬


White plastic bag‪.‬


Cut one syringe‪.‬

‏
Wrap the other syringe‪.‬

‏
‏Glue the measurement scale‪ but with the ‬white plastic ‪ ‬
as the first layer so that the measurement will be clear‪.‬

‏
‏After assembling it became clear that the first syringe
is unnecessary and uncomfortable so it much better to
create the measurement scale on the syringe itself‪.‬

‏
Black hose.

‏
‏Done and will be good for 12 dosing
of 5m‪L each, that is about 6 weeks.‬

‏
System check just to be sure that aquarium water
won‪'‬t dilute the clean fertilization that in the syringe‪.‬

P‪.‬D‪.‬S* = Primitive Dosing System.


----------



## globali

4 month after setup






Little fish that were found in the filter during maintenance
after 3 month form initial setup‪, my young daughter ask me‬
to keep them for a while in a separate space until they will
grow a bit‪,‬ after 2 weeks we put them back in the aquarium‪.‬

Water that were 15‪%‬ yellow because of the Lower substrate
(Peat) became only 5‪%‬ yellow after replacing the old and the
brown perlon with new and fresh one.


----------



## globali

Floating ‪&‬ dynamic flowerbed


Black corrugated plastic sheet‪.‬


Create a hole‪.‬


The hole‪.‬


Strips‪.‬


Create a ring‪.‬


Glue a net‪.‬


Glue a gentle net‪.‬


Glue the ring‪.‬




Result‪.‬


Floating Checkup‪.‬


The anchor‪.‬

 
The floating ‪&‬ dynamic flowerbed is ready to
role with Hydrocotyle verticillata, Stringi moss
and Vesicularia barbieri (Java moss).


----------



## globali

Done, but I wasn‪'‬t happy with the result, so let's work.








Prototipe B, Floating ‪&‬ dynamic flowerbed.


----------



## globali

Stingri moss tree


Glass tubes of 3 mm.


Connection.


Glue to a glass anchor.


Done, but I wasn‪'‬t happy‪.‬


So again‪,‬ hot glue gun.


Simple pen‪.‬


We need the tube‪.‬


Glass cube‪.‬


Black corrugated plastic sheet with hole.


Glue and coated with black quartz.


----------



## globali

Result.


Apply Stingri moss to the base‪,‬ put in the aquarium
and hopefully after 3‪-‬4 month we will have a tree.




The tube head is ready and the work continue ...


----------



## globali

Treetop to the Stingri moss tree


Little cork.


Narrow mangrove.


Cut in order get three pieces.


Sharpen one side.






Glue to the cork.


Floating Checkup, the plan is to add to that
Flame Moss or Weeping Moss or Willow Moss
and together with the tube a tree will appear.


----------



## globali

Plant dock for maintenance.


----------



## globali

U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW
advantages of the self-made fixture

The wavelength scale that is used prevents
algae and 4 month after the initial setup the
aquarium is clean apart of glass "dust" that
appears and needs to be clean apx. every 
one month with a basic floating magnet.

All plants respond well to the LED light apart
of the Pellia ‪(Monosolenium‬ tenerum) that did
not show any growth, it is important to remember
here that the aquarium is just planted Low-Tech
without pressurized CO2 or any other liquid
substitutions for CO2 and without yeast-based.


----------



## globali

Visuals


----------



## globali

Thank U all very much.


----------



## FishFreaks

insane amount of work, but it really shows your dedication to the hobby!
congrats on an amazing looking tank!


----------



## globali

Thank U very much FishFreaks.


----------



## globali

Hi everyone,

Enclosed a fresh movie that reflects
the current situation after 6 months.

U R B A N AQUASCAPING | After 6 month | U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW | English subtitles
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Emily

You have put in so much work and what an interesting tank you have created... How did you make your moss trees? I am very intrigued by your floating plant idea!


----------



## globali

> How did you make your moss trees? I am
> very intrigued by your floating plant idea!


Hi Emily & Thank U,

Please follow,

Stingri moss tree | Post No 69.

Stingri moss tree | Post No 70.

Treetop to the Stingri moss tree | Post No 70.

Just yesterday I got some Flame Moss
and I was able to attach the Moss to
the 'Treetop', now we need time in
order to make the tree look like one.

The 'trunk' is made by allowing the
Stingri moss grow & grow until his
'cords' are long enough to tie them
with 'fishing line' around the pole.


----------



## globali

‏Hi everyone,

‏A lot is going on here and the main issue is that I have decided
‏to build a new U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW (Prototype 02).

‏Just like the first one the new LED Light Fixture is also design
‏specially for planted aquarium and it is not an easy task.

‏The new LED Light Fixture will have different wavelength scale
‏that suppose 2B better for photosynthesis and as well will push
‏at least 3,000 clean luminous, I hope my friend will be able to
‏finish the building of the fixture within 60 days (both of us here
‏working+families and are trying to find spare time for the project).

‏On the same road of building 'prototype 02' we also have a huge
‏challenge in upgrading the hardware/software of the new LED fixture.

‏The plan is to run 'prototype 02' with 3,000 clean luminous for one
‏month and then add the old fixture that push 2,500 clean luminous 
‏so in total the system will have 5,500 clean luminous aproximently.

‏Therefore I have decided to wait until 'prototype 02' will be ready and
‏then upload a comprehensive update (same go to the israeli forum,
‏update is uploaded at about 10 different forums simultaneously).

‏Please allow me to share few visuals that reflects the current situation.

‏U R B A N AQUASCAPING - we are 9 months from the initial setup.

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏


----------



## globali

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏


----------



## globali

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏


----------



## globali

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏


----------



## gklaw

Speechless!! Super impressive project and end product which will only gets better !!


----------



## Immus21

Awesome....


----------



## beN

it looks like a planted city ..soo cool!


----------



## neven

wow, i cant believe i missed this thread! Very unique approach to a planted tank and i can only imagine how much better it looks in person. You must have a very patient wife


----------



## Morainy

מאוד (very beautiful!) יפה


----------



## target

That looks fantastic.


----------



## globali

gklaw, Immus21, beN, neven, Morainy, target,

Thank U very very much.



neven,

Thank U for remind me that my wife
is patient, she is patient and she had
to be very patient during the process.

After all it took me 18 month to deliver
the baby and for more than one year
the aquarium was empty on our kitchen
table, I do appreciate her a lot for that.


----------



## globali




----------



## globali




----------



## globali




----------



## globali

T H E . C H A R T

General information
Category: Planted lowtech
Dimensions: 130x45x60 cm
Current setup age: 1 year
Aquarium volume: 350 Liter
Aquarium volume Net: 220 Liter
Brand: U R B A N AQUARIUM

Water values
Water type: Treated tap water
Temperature: 25c
pH: 7.6
Nitrate level: 20
Phosphate level: 2

Hardware
Lower substrate: 20% Pumice
Mid substrate: 40% Peat PH4.8, 30% Vermakolight 2/3 mm, 10% Humus
Upper substrate: 6-8 cm of black quartz

Filterisation: Dubble RENA xP2
Heating: Hydor External Heater 300 watt
Air pump: Hydor Ario 4, air is on 10 minutes every one hour from 17:00-01:00

Main Light: U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW - LED Light for planted aquarium, 8 hours a day
Back Light: U R B A N LED BACK LIGHT - LED Light for light table effect, on only by mood
Moon Light: U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW, on only by mood

Aquascaping: U R B A N AQUASCAPING

Software
Water change regime: 30% every 2 weeks
Fertilization: Flourish, KCl, Potassium Nitrate
Fertilization regime:
Flourish: once a week
KCl: 3 times a week
Potassium Nitrate: when needed

Fauna
Xiphophorus Hellerii / Swordtail
Poecilia reticulata / Guppy
White Poecilia / Molly
Ancistrus
Zebra Nerite Snail (Neritina natalensis sp. "Zebra") a.k.a Tiger snail
Horned Nerite Snail (Clithon corona)
Neocaridina denticulata
Tetra (5 kind)
‏Kryptopterus bicirrhis
‏‪Pomacea Bridgesii ‬
Ramirezi 
‏Pangio kuhlii
Zebrafish (pink, black & white)
Japonica Amano Shrimp (Caridina japonica)
‏Sidthimunki Botia Loach

Flora
Under U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW prototype of an LED Light fixture
for planted aquarium that my friend and I build, we find it important to
monitor plants growth in order to understand the efficiency of the fixture.

01.
‏Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia

02.
‏Crypto wendtii

03. 
‏Ludwigia repens x arcuata

04. 
‏Sagittaria subulata

05. 
‏Hydrocotyle verticillata or Hydrocotyle leucocephala

06.
‏Anubias petite

07. 
‏Hygrophila polysperma

08.
‏Hygrophila polysperma Sunset

09.
‏Ceratopteris thalictroides

10.
‏Hygrophila longifolia

11.
‏Lobelia cardinalis small form

12.
‏Cabomba caroliniana

13.
Cabomba aquatica

14.
Limnophila sessiliflora

15.
‏Riccia fluitans

16.
‏Hydrocotyle leucocephala

17.
Nymphaea lotus 'Zenkeri'

18.
‏Hygrophila difformis

19.
Flame Moss


----------



## noisetherapy

Bravo. Thanks for the update!


----------



## globali

Thank U noisetherapy.


----------



## globali

‏
Hi EveryOne, My first underwater film.








The set was made to prevent reflections.







The camera.


Waterproof Bag Case.


----------



## globali

Hi EveryOne, the second underwater film.


----------



## Treasure chest

Can't believe I missed this thread before. Nice work. You are an artist; designer; photographer; engineer and handyman. Keep it up.


----------



## globali

Thank U very much Treasure chest,

I wish I was 10% from what U wrote.


----------



## globali

‏Hi everyone,

‏Plants interweaving project

‏Inspiration

‏Cherrapunji

‏Players

‏Hygrophila longifolia

‏Ludwigia repens x arcuata

‏Hygrophila difformis

‏Hygrophila polysperma Sunset

‏The goal

‏To create bridges & interesting structures.

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏
‏Plants interweaving of Ludwigia repens x arcuata,
‏Hygrophila polysperma Sunset & Hygrophila difformis.


----------



## globali

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏
‏Plants interweaving of Hygrophila longifolia.


----------



## globali

‏

‏
‏Hygrophila longifolia.

‏

‏
‏Crypto wendtii.

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏
‏General view.


----------



## globali

‏

‏

‏

‏
‏Christmas Moss ‪&‬ Taiwan Moss.

‏
‏Lobelia cardinalis small form.

‏
‏Cabomba caroliniana or Cabomba aquatica.

‏
‏Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia.


----------



## neven

Great photos as always  i love the link for your inspiration, never knew that they even did that


----------



## globali

Thank U neven.


----------



## globali

‏
‏Under the LED light fixture U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW | 20 months after Setup


----------



## globali




----------



## globali




----------



## globali

‏
‏Under the LED light fixture U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW‪.‬


Two years before. Setup.


Happy Birthday. Today.


----------



## globali




----------



## dabandit1

A work of art,GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## globali

Thank you very much dabandit1,

The journey is long and a new chapter is ahead of us
Labidochromis caeruleus at Planted aquarium







Two weeks after acclimation | 5 little once (2 cm each) of Labidochromis caeruleus.


----------



## globali




----------



## globali

Hi,

After 14 month of preparations we finally close to finish the new LED Light Fixture - U R B A N . 4 9 0 0

A.K.A - U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW . 4 9 0 0

The new LED Light Fixture, design especially for planted aquarium will produce 4,900 lumens.




























Thank you


----------



## globali




----------



## JeanetteNash

Every time you surprise me, your photos are fantastic!


----------



## globali

Thank you very much JeanetteNash.


----------



## globali




----------



## globali




----------



## globali




----------



## globali




----------



## globali

U R B A N AQUASCAPING


----------



## globali

U R B A N AQUASCAPING


----------



## globali

U R B A N AQUASCAPING


----------



## globali

U R B A N AQUASCAPING


----------

